# Envoi impossible de mail via le SMTP Yahoo



## franckdia (17 Avril 2005)

Bonjour je suis chez Noos et depuis quelques temps je ne parviens plus à l'aide de Mail à envoyé des emails par le serveur SMTP Yahoo, j'obtiens systemetiquement le message suivant :
Echec de la transmission du message
La réponse du serveur a été : authentication required
Vous pouvez essayer d'effectuer un envoi en passant par un serveur différent.
Tous les messages utiliseront ce serveur jusqu'à la fermeture ou la modification des réglages réseau.

Bien entendu lorsque je change de compte et que je passe par Noos cela fonctionne à nouveau. Mais pour des raisons qui me sont propres je souhaite envoyer mes messages par le SMTP Yahoo, si quelqu'un à une idée du problème ?


----------



## JediMac (17 Avril 2005)

Ben ce problème est archi-connu et très récurrent sur les forums. Pour limiter le spam, les FAI refusent de relayer des méls émis par un autre smtp que le leur. :sleep:
Donc pas le choix, c'est le smtp de noos ou rien :sick:.
À moins que Postfix ne fasse l'affaire.


----------



## franckdia (17 Avril 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben ce problème est archi-connu et très récurrent sur les forums. Pour limiter le spam, les FAI refusent de relayer des méls émis par un autre smtp que le leur.



En fait ce que je cherche à faire c'est qu'en envoyant mon mail le destinataire ai dans le champs From l'adresse Yahoo et non celle de mon FAI de façon à ce qu'il puisse me répondre sur Yahoo plutôt que sur Noos. Voila jsais pas si j'ai été assez clair (ça à l'air un peu confu comme explication    )


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

Tu peux parfaitement paramêtrer ton adresse yahoo pour qu'il soit juste envoyé par le serveur noos. Ça se paramètre dans les préférences du compte (dans préférences - comptes- avancé).

Tes correspondants ne verront que ton adresse yahoo.


----------

